# do you think dog get jealous?



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

As some of you read I brought home Capone, (he WAS a foster, I am a foster failure) so anyway its seems to be hard to give equal time. My girls routine has been change a bit (not a ton) but I feel I spend more time with Capone 1 because his seprerate area is the kitchen side, and 2 he needs more training and bonding with me. is it possible for the girls to get jealous and have some animosity.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't think they get jealous, but less training/attention/exercise can create behavioral problems, depends on how old the other dogs are and their energy level. They definitely get bored though. When I had 2 dogs, I only had time/energy to take one on an extended exercise run every day the other was definitely more rambunctious. I finally figured out a way to run both together. I don't know what I would do if I had 3 big dogs to exercise/train/give attention to, especially if I didn't let them interact together.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Felix said:


> I don't think they get jealous, but less training/attention/exercise can create behavioral problems, depends on how old the other dogs are and their energy level. They definitely get bored though. When I had 2 dogs, I only had time/energy to take one on an extended exercise run every day the other was definitely more rambunctious. I finally figured out a way to run both together. I don't know what I would do if I had 3 big dogs to exercise/train/give attention to, especially if I didn't let them interact together.


I walk all 3 separate, my 2 girls are both 13 Macy has degenerative myelopathy so she can do too much but she gets a short walk and some around the yard time, Babs has a lot of energy for 13 but still get tired quicker, Capone is 18 months and has way to much puppy energy, he gets walked alone and then we try to walk him with the girls, he get time in the yard chasing a ball at least 2 times a day. 
Did I mention I am TIRED, and have a torn meniscus, but its what has to be done so I do it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I have to disagree, I do believe dogs get jealous, just from our own personal experiences. But B.T.'s are more human then most people. LOL


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Well I have to disagree, I do believe dogs get jealous, just from our own personal experiences. But B.T.'s are more human then most people. LOL


Pit bulls are very emotional too.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Rvent said:


> Pit bulls are very emotional too.


Oh gawd aren't they!? Bully breeds in general tend to be very emotional. 

I believe that dogs do get jealous. If I'm petting one, I soon have all the noses in my lap.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I do believe that dogs can be jealous. Some more than others. When we brought Isabella home, Scotty was all bouncy and happy for a new friend. Right up til he realized she was staying the night. At first, he refused to come to bed because she was in it. He'd snap at her for coming to snuggle, etc. It has gotten better though. Now he just periodically acts like she has cooties. There needs to be a blanket between their bodies or he has to move away so he doesn't catch cooties. Blaise just pouted. He would sit across from me, staring pitifully at me, until I called him then he'd turn his head away, ignoring me when we first brought Scotty home. He was much more relaxed about us bringing Isabella home. So, yeah, I think some dogs can be jealous but other dogs just have the more the merrier attitude.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't believe dogs get jealous the way we do. But the way they act can be perceived by us (because we all love to humanize our dogs) as jealousy. I think dogs just want attention, attention in any form. They also want whatever anyone else (dog or human) has.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree Lauren43. Mine sometimes wake up and see another getting affection and race right over. I don't think it is jealousy so much as loving affection, play and food.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I think they do. Bishop is not jealous at all, Tess is a little bit and I am not allowed to pet another four legged creature without Josie sticking her nose into things and wondering where her attention is! Sometimes the hounds will "push" each other away also by physically shoving their narrow bodies between them and I ;-)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe I am peoplelising them, or whatever the correct word is, but Mol definitely comes over and pushes herself between me and whatever other dog I am patting. Otherwise, if I pat a dog she will immediately go to that dogs owner and put her paws up on their leg forcing them to pat her, then she looks over and stares at me, I can only surmise it's to make sure I'm watching. Other people have noticed and commented on it too.
Whatever behaviour it is, I don't agree with it and just totally ignore it, but she doesn't give up easiy as it still carries on today, 6 years later.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Maybe I am peoplelising them, or whatever the correct word is, but Mol definitely comes over and pushes herself between me and whatever other dog I am patting. Otherwise, if I pat a dog she will immediately go to that dogs owner and put her paws up on their leg forcing them to pat her, then she looks over and stares at me, I can only surmise it's to make sure I'm watching. Other people have noticed and commented on it too.
> Whatever behaviour it is, I don't agree with it and just totally ignore it, but she doesn't give up easiy as it still carries on today, 6 years later.


LOL - the word you were looking for was personifying. 

Yes, yes, yes, I think dogs can be jealous, especially where attention is concerned. If I'm petting one of our dogs, the others are right there wanting in on it! The two small ones are the worst.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Georgiapeach said:


> LOL - the word you were looking for was personifying.


Well, I got the 'p' right. :biggrin:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I know they get "jealous" for the petting attention Max use to push Babs right out of the way to get the pets she was receiving.
Maybe I should have clarified a bit, maybe instead of jealousy I should have said animosity, my girls don't get along and now the new dog is getting attention, and I catch Macy giving him the evil eye with a bit of a growl. or like if 2 dogs are crated and one is out if there is animosity or resentment the other dog is out, that will make them not like each other more


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Rvent said:


> is it possible for the girls to get jealous and have some animosity.


Generally speaking, from my experience, I think there is jealousy among dogs. It can range from something like "nudging" for attention to genuine aggression. The last time I fostered a dog, things didnt go well. This rescued 1 year old staffordshire bull terrier mix did not like the fact that I paid attention to Java, the alpha who was 11 at that time. He attacked Java a bunch of times, almost all of them when I was petting Java. Thats resource guarding (people), the equivalent of jealousy in dogs. He didnt want Java taking my attention away from him.

IS THERE A GREEN-EYED MONSTER IN YOUR PACK?


MollyWoppy, was the word you were looking for _anthropomorphism_? Try saying that 3 times fast, I cant say it right once. It is "the attribution of uniquely human characteristics to non-human creatures". I do it way too much.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I do believe dogs get jealous. Luskily, in my house, I only have the good natured, "Oh! Pet me too!" kind of jealousy. 

Rvent, I have three dogs as well. Dude has been with me for 9.5 years and was a bit jealous when we brought Buck home 2 years ago but, after a couple of months, the new routine became normal to him. Neither dog became jealous when we brought Iorveth home 3 months ago. I think you are probably more worried about it than they are. Sure, their lives have changed but it was only by bringing in a new dog. They still live in their house, they still have their person, and they are still separated. Not a huge change. Your girls are also older. Perhaps they will enjoy a bit more time to just be elderly canines while you have a young whippersnapper to train and work with. I know Dude hasn't minded taking a backseat that gives him a bit more downtime. 

I worried about bringing in a new pup as well because I knew the older boys would get less attention since I was now having to divide it three ways but Dude has been perfectly content to lay back and watch Buck and Iorveth run around and not have them bugging him (Buck used to bug him to play ALL the time). 

They'll settle into the new routine.


----------

